# Howdy



## Fairbanks1363MM (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning bretheren,
My name is Bodie O'Donnell I am a member of Fairbanks Lodge #1363. I have been a master mason for about thre years now give or take. I am honestly not sure as it has been such an exciteing trip that I have just lost track of it .
Anyhow I just thought I would say hello and introduce myself.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Brother O'Donnell,If I can be of any help just let me know.
Brother Jerry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome Brother Bodie!


----------



## Raven (Jan 31, 2010)

_Welcome, Brother!  _


----------

